# Minutenzähler



## mops (10. Jun 2005)

Guten Tag an alle in diesem Forum.
Ich habe überhaupt kein Plan von Java aber suche ein bestimmtes Programm.

Das muß können:
Bei ausgehnden Anrufen die Zeit mitzählen, aber jede angefangene Minute ist eine ganze das ist Wichtig!

Ich habe nämlich so einen vertrag mit 100 Freiminuten im Monat und weiß nie wiviel ich schon hab.
Wenn mir jemannd sagen kann woher ich das Programm beckommen kann, bin ich dafür sehr dankbar.

mfg Mops


----------



## Illuvatar (10. Jun 2005)

Wird mit Java schlecht gehen. Aber such doch mal auf Seiten wie freeware.com, da gibt es sowas sicher.


----------



## Guest (10. Jun 2005)

Ich habe schon alle möglichen freeware Seiten durchstöbert ohne zufridenstellendes Ergebniss. :cry:


----------

